# Home made wooden fenders



## Drzdave58 (26 Jan 2020)

I wanted some wooden fenders for my new Moulton tsr but didn’t want to pay large $$$ for them...figured i could make them myself...my buddy gave me some nice North American ash that I cut to 1 1/2 inches by 1/8 of an inch thick...I had some copper piping to use to make mounting brackets..and inlays...soaked the wood in water for 12 hours or so then formed it around the wheel and let dry for a couple of days..walnut stain and 4 coats of clear coat..cut some fender mounts and installed on bike ..they fit nice and look good I think..will be making some fender struts in the next few days as well...not bad for about $25..plus many man hours..


----------



## 12boy (26 Jan 2020)

You, sir, are an artist. Beautiful work


----------



## rikki (26 Jan 2020)

Very nice.
I feel inspired


----------



## Drzdave58 (26 Jan 2020)

Thanks guys for the positive comments..I appreciate it..


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2020)

Excellent work. Thanks for the 'in progress' pictures too, as I've been wondering how to make some of these.

Am I correct in thinking it was one piece of wood, rather than several thin pieces laminated together?

Also, how did you cut the copper?


----------



## Sharky (26 Jan 2020)

Brilliant, so good it is bound to be banned by the UCI


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2020)

Nice, can we have a photo of the whole bike please?


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2020)

Nice work


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jan 2020)

lovely!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jan 2020)

Oh - I do like those.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2020)

Can i have some for old 27" wheels please @Drzdave58


----------



## Drzdave58 (26 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Excellent work. Thanks for the 'in progress' pictures too, as I've been wondering how to make some of these.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking it was one piece of wood, rather than several thin pieces laminated together?
> 
> Also, how did you cut the copper?


yes...they were made from solid pieces of well dried ash...I cut the fender mounts and braces mainly using a jewellers coping saw as well as a dremel cutting wheel


----------



## Sharky (26 Jan 2020)

With @woodbutcher and @woodenspoons all working in wood, you could start a splinter group


----------



## Drzdave58 (26 Jan 2020)

I have finished the rear fender brace today...now to make one for the front fender...



















It pulled down the fender just right for a fairly even spacing between the tire and the fender


----------



## Drzdave58 (26 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Nice, can we have a photo of the whole bike please?


Here is how it looks now


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2020)

Very nice, suits the bike.


----------



## Drzdave58 (26 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Can i have some for old 27" wheels please @Drzdave58


I would like to help you...but they require so much bloody work...lol


----------



## Drzdave58 (28 Jan 2020)

All finished for now....


----------



## carpenter (29 Jan 2020)

delightful (and quirky)


----------

